# Bitflu not working properly



## WereTaco (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, I just installed bitflu on my machine but I'm getting an error like it's being blocked by a firewall. I thought the default install didn't include a firewall and I know I opened the ports on my router. it says something about udp 6688 not being opened which it is on the router. I even tried ipfw disable firewall and it still doesn't work


----------

